# Diagrama de fuente tv Bgh 32 ble 3214



## elecx9 (Oct 30, 2015)

hola colegas necesito diagrama de tv led  bgh 32 ble 3214 .sino fuente sola.
gracias. ...


----------



## dantonio (Oct 30, 2015)

Si te sirve, confírmalo.
Saludos.


----------



## elecx9 (Oct 31, 2015)

Perfecto dantonio utilisimo muchas gracias, saludos elecx9


----------

